# growing plants from seeds



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A friend gave me a bunch of seeds he got, 14 different types. We do not know what each of them actually is, the names were very generic like cow grass for example. They are just grown in dirt for now.

One of the grass type plants is over 3 inches tall and I am wondering if it is time to try moving it to an aquarium.

For other plants, generally at what point can I try to move them to an aquarium?

I need in aquarium growth to get each identified.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If they are not aquatic plant seeds then they will not grow in your aquarium. How do you expect "cow grass" to grow in an aquarium.........Thats like asking if I took grass from my lawn can I put it in my tank?

If you don't know the names of the plants and furthermore don't even know if they're aquatic plants then don't bother moving them into an aquarium unless you plan on putting them in their own isolated tank in which you don't care about.



pyrrolin said:


> A friend gave me a bunch of seeds he got, 14 different types. We do not know what each of them actually is, the names were very generic like cow grass for example. They are just grown in dirt for now.
> 
> One of the grass type plants is over 3 inches tall and I am wondering if it is time to try moving it to an aquarium.
> 
> ...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

They were advertised as aquatic plants, there is a list of pics but no names on the pics, I saw things that looks like hair grass, swords, HC. The names the seeds were given were just useless, too generic.

I wouldn't be surprised if some were not aquatic plants, but I'm fairly sure some of them are aquatic plants at least.

Can you answer the question of when to move them to an aquarium to start to acclimate them safely?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> They were advertised as aquatic plants, there is a list of pics but no names on the pics, I saw things that looks like hair grass, swords, HC. The names the seeds were given were just useless, too generic.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if some were not aquatic plants, but I'm fairly sure some of them are aquatic plants at least.
> 
> Can you answer the question of when to move them to an aquarium to start to acclimate them safely?


Oh okay, from what I understood you simply took some random seeds and thought they could grow in your aquarium lol. And as far as I know if the seed has a name then thats not useless...thats what you use to identify the plant...You're going to need to post pictures if you actually want help

I can't answer your question unless you provide more detail

- When did you germinate the seeds?
- When did you plant the seeds? (Exact dates should have been written)
- What kind of set up are they currently grown in? 
etc etc etc etc

There is just too much missing information to actually help you, so all I can say is put them in when you feel like


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

If unsure of pedigree, keep them in a separate tank, or submerged in a container of tank water and your 'regular' tank substrate to mimic tank conditions. Once the seeds grow into plants, you will either be able to identify what the plant is, or, you will know from the characteristics of growth if it is suitable for your aquarium. That is what I would do.


Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what I am looking for is something like, once there are a few leaves try to move them.

the names they were given are totally useless, totally


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

how are they grown currently? Is it in a 80-100 degree humidity environment?If not this is your next step after germination. I am experimenting with some persicaria sp sao paulo , I germinated those from seed but they were directly in water and was kept in water right after germination and grown in ADA. They are looking solid right now.

If you are moving from total terrestrial to aquatic, and say it is a true aquatic plant, then you must add huminity asap before the plantlet die, then move it over to your tank once it looks stable, 2-3 leaves. Make sure you have good conditions in your tank. The leaves may die, but will form submersed forms soon after.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------

